# Woohooo they are done!!!



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

My wonderful taxidermist called and hes bringing two of my mounts tomorrow. My Colorado buck and one of my antelope mounts   *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* 

Now I have 4 mounts left!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting, my taxidermist called last night to tell me my buck was done.

We want pics when you get them. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> My wonderful taxidermist called and hes bringing two of my mounts tomorrow. My Colorado buck and one of my antelope mounts   *()* *()* *()* *()* *()*
> 
> Now I have 4 mounts left!!!!!!!!


Isn't your taxidermist your brother? Tell him to get moving on the others, your seasons are about to begin for this year already! :wink:


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I wish I had a wonderful taxidermist. I just called mine on Monday to tell him what pose both I and my friend wanted our deer mounted in and he said they are both already done! :shock: -)O(- -#&#*!- **O** 

What kind of taxidermist mounts an animal without finding out what pose to put it in? O|*

By the way, congratulations on your animals.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The kind with great communication skills.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Archerben. I hope he picked out a good mount that you like.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Just picked mine up, it's here next to me in my office, just trying to find a place it will fit. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

lets see some pics guys.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a picture of my Colorado buck taken with my camera phone. I will get some better pictures.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

> Here is a picture of my Colorado buck *taken with my camera phone*.


CS, that must be some phone. Maybe James Bondish sort of camera phone? :lol: I'm lucky to take a buck with my rifle.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I can sell you one of these amazing phones and then maybe you eill have better luck. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

